# Rock flower anemone. Near disaster



## Wagonpitt (Mar 18, 2017)

Just got a rock flower anemone- dragon eye

Acclimated put in my tank looked beautiful fully opened up. Step away and come back to pepermint shrimp feasting on my 100$nem. 
So for last 3 hrs almost ive been sumping pep shrimps. Got 4 of 6 so far and still working. My rocks work is a mess this is not fun at all. 

Looking back i should have known because aptasia are anemones and from my reading shrimps never bother nems but thats the bigger ones that are more likely to eat the shrimp then be eaten. Ive only found one thread on google with my experience so far. 

luckily i caught it quick enough and the nem has opened up again and looks fine. 4 of 6 shrimps are in the sump and 2 more will join before i even think of sleeping. 


So thats my not so fun experience just thought id share. 


Here is pic befor shrimp attack and after. Not as open but not dead either yet thankfully.


----------



## Wagonpitt (Mar 18, 2017)

Finally got all of them. So about 5 hrs of war with shrimp has ended past 2 am. Finally turn my light off and let fish sleep. 

After some more searching i did find a few threads with people having same issue but very few and old so i guess thats why i never came across them before. 

Just posting so everyone can have a laugh at me. 


Peppermint shrimp free tank :


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Not laughing, that's for sure. Didn't even think that would happen. I have a rock flower nem in one tank with 6 peppermint shrimp and they never go near it.
Guess your shrimp were hungry...........


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Really sorry to hear about that. If it's any consolation, I had the exact same thing happen - twice. I was pretty torn up about it since I wanted the Nem's more than the peppermint shrimps! The shimp tore up the nems almost immediately.

I really like Rock flower anemone's. Now that I have a shrimpless-tank, I tried one again about 2-3 months ago. After one day, it went under a rock and disappeared, never to be seen again.

I don't think I'm meant to have Rock Flower Nems


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

I had this happen once to one of my mini maxi blood reds. Only on the first day, after that it split and was happy. Now that I think back, the peppermint could have just stolen the food and mini maxi split


----------

